# Braids! Braids! And More Braids!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

After many years of dreaming, the African Trip seemed as good a reason as any to finally have this done! ...and I promised Mrs. Hootbob that I'd post photos.

For those who may be interested, it took 5 hours (!!!!), is expected to stay in for 3 months, and will be redone for the trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

5 hrs? I go crazy after 5 minutes at the barber.

You going to continue all the way down or leave the last 5-8" normal?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 5 hrs? I go crazy after 5 minutes at the barber.
> 
> You going to continue all the way down or leave the last 5-8" normal?


Nah, "they" say that this is the way to do it (leave the ends unbraided). I don't know, tho. May have 'em go all the way to the end next time and add 'crystl' beads







(of course, that's worth at least another hour...)


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Well Well Well what can I say...It Looks Awesome...I envy you
Thanks for the pics and talk to ya later
MrsHootbob
Peg


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, Clare liked it so much, I'm having my done next week.....









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 5 hrs? I go crazy after 5 minutes at the barber.
> 
> You going to continue all the way down or leave the last 5-8" normal?


Nah, "they" say that this is the way to do it (leave the ends unbraided). I don't know, tho. May have 'em go all the way to the end next time and add 'crystl' beads







(of course, that's worth at least another hour...)
[/quote]

YEA!!! Add the beads. Last summer I saw a lot of local women in Jamaica with their hair like that...looked great.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your braids look incredibly gorgeous!
I agree, go for the beads...we'll need more photos of course








Do they hurt your head at first??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Your braids look incredibly gorgeous!
> I agree, go for the beads...we'll need more photos of course
> 
> 
> ...


I hear it's an affordable and temporary face lift...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Judi that is Awesome














& Eye make-up tooo








SWEEEEET!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judi,

I love the braids! Tim & I have a bet going, I say there is some added hair into the weave, Tim says it's all your hair, who wins?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, looks good, you sure got patience, I'll give you that.
Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3alete said:


> Judi,
> 
> I love the braids! Tim & I have a bet going, I say there is some added hair into the weave, Tim says it's all your hair, who wins?


Ha Ha ..... that's an easy one, hope you bet him some $$$$


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't know Bo Derek was a member here?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I didn't know Bo Derek was a member here?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Ha Ha ..... that's an easy one, hope you bet him some $$$$ wink_smilie.gif


way better than $


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought this thread was going to be about "My Little Ponies". I've been braiding hair on those #$%@ things all weekend!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow Judi! 5 hours huh - you've got more patience than I do.







Looks great.








I'll put in a vote to spend the extra hour next time and get the braids all the way down with the crystals - that would be really cool.







(Easy for me to say, it's not my scalp getting lifted and pinched







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Judi








That looks fantastic
I wonder if I could talk Peg into getting one









Don


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am pretty close to completly bald and have been looking for donor for years.

Any chance of sharing?

Just kidding and Happy New Year!

Ed


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW!!!!! 5 hours well spent


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They tried to braid my hair down in Jamaica Mon!

My wife had it done similar to that down island. Looked cool.


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Cool Judi!!







I really like it! It will be great to have it done in Africa! (Do you need someone to carry your bags on your trip??)

Shannon


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Wow Judi! 5 hours huh - you've got more patience than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto







Your hair looks great, but 5 HOURS!!! Did you get free drinks? free footrub? how did you stay awake that long??? Great that it will last 3 months... If/when you use beads, please post more picss...and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Wow Judi! 5 hours huh


Mine would take all of 5 minutes!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My girls have a thing that puts the beads on the hair. They do theres all the time. I bet my 9 year old will be happy to do yours at the next rally























John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3alete said:


> Judi,
> 
> I love the braids! Tim & I have a bet going, I say there is some added hair into the weave, Tim says it's all your hair, who wins?


Clare, I hope your winnings are '







' of your observational prowess!







Pay up, Timmy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My girls have a thing that puts the beads on the hair. They do theres all the time. I bet my 9 year old will be happy to do yours at the next rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, John, but - alas - I'm sure I'm busy that day







Probably need to wash & wax the OB that day.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Judi! I'm a lucky girl























Your experience sounds pretty cool...I've always wanted to do the braids to my hair but have been warned off because of my fine, thin hair is too easily broken...bummer!

This must have you even more stoked for your trip. The braids will make coiffing a whole lot easier when you're in Africa. Any chance Kathy will go for the braids too?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the offer, Joh, but - alas - I'm sure I'm busy that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Judi how many outbacks do you want to do
I sure we can get a line of them for you









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thanks Judi! I'm a lucky girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GO GIRL!!!!

Kath considered it but seems she has a similar problem...smooth hair that won't hold a braid! NEVER thought I'd see the day when there was an advantage to this mane of mine!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried braids once......


----------

